# My New SBGE205 GMT



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

After a good deal of research, I received my new SBGE205 this week. I decided to add a GMT to my collection and was very close to purchasing a Rolex, when I had an epiphany and decided to consult the WUS forum. Needless to say, I'm glad I did. I stumbled on this GS forum and was really drawn to the innovation behind the GS SD. After many Youtube videos and dozens of posts, I pulled the trigger. I was so intrigued by all of the favorable reviews and commentary, I bought it sight unseen. I live in Houston and there is no AD here. I don't know why there isn't an AD in the 4th largest city in the US, but it is what it is.

Nevertheless, I have to say that pictures don't due this piece justice, as the fit and finish are impeccable. I'm really blown away and couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Thanks to all of the good folks on this forum for helping me out! 

Here is an iPhone image with a Hirsch strap. I will try to take some higher quality images with my big boy Nikon over the weekend.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

capnttom said:


> After a good deal of research, I received my new SBGE205 this week. I decided to add a GMT to my collection and was very close to purchasing a Rolex, when I had an epiphany and decided to consult the WUS forum. Needless to say, I'm glad I did. I stumbled on this GS forum and was really drawn to the innovation behind the GS SD. After many Youtube videos and dozens of posts, I pulled the trigger. I was so intrigued by all of the favorable reviews and commentary, I bought it sight unseen. I live in Houston and there is no AD here. I don't know why there isn't an AD in the 4th largest city in the US, but it is what it is.
> 
> Nevertheless, I have to say that pictures don't due this piece justice, as the fit and finish are impeccable. I'm really blown away and couldn't be happier with my purchase.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a beautiful white dial GS. Congratulations, I always want a Gmt GS but need to sell almost all of my collection to get it lol.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## JStyles (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful watch. Looks great on the leather strap.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Great choice. I absolutely love the GS champagne dials. They look amazing in different light and really pop.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Subscribed for later pictures.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats. What a great way to dive into GS. 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Beautiful choice! My next watch is going to be a GS GMT. Congrats!


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful piece.. wear it well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice! Love that deep scooped dial


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Timeless is 3 hours from Houston


----------



## mase44 (May 3, 2017)

I love how the angle of your picture shows the depth of the dial. It looks amazing. Pictures from straight ahead certainly don't capture that beauty. Congrats and enjoy! 

p.s. More pictures, please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

Love it. Congratulations.
The GS GMT models (I have to say) are way cooler than the early Spring Drive GMT pieces.
More pics please. Cannot get enough of that dial.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Holy moly does that have some dial depth. Very cool.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Pictures unfortunately don't do GS's justice... However, I'm still on the edge of my seat for your pictures 

Great strap choice!


----------



## flagg82 (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah, that dial depth is wonderful. I’d love to see some of the cream/champagne/off-white Seiko and GS dials in person. I have a feeling they play very differently in varied light conditions. 

Great pick up!


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry folks, didn’t get a chance to shoot more pix this weekend. Had to go out of town unexpectedly on Saturday. Will be back later in the week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> Timeless is 3 hours from Houston


That's where I purchased the piece, but don't have the time to take a day out of my schedule to travel there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

Even though I'm on a minimalist kick right now - I don't even want a date on my next GS - (eyeing the SBGW231 !) but I have to say, that's a darn fine looking watch ! And love the brown leather combo.


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

That is a truly great watch. Wear it in good health and enjoy.


----------



## sevenwings (Aug 3, 2010)

NICE WATCH


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

As promised, here are a few more images with a better camera/lens.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sure is a nice-looking watch.

How comfortable is it? It's as thick as my SKX009 according to its specs, but my SKX is nicer to wear than a Rolex GMTII-C (I haven't gotten to wear a GS GMT yet).


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Sure is a nice-looking watch.
> 
> How comfortable is it? It's as thick as my SKX009 according to its specs, but my SKX is nicer to wear than a Rolex GMTII-C (I haven't gotten to wear a GS GMT yet).


It's very comfortable. It's hard to describe, but for starters, I would say that it wears more like a 38mm. It definitely doesn't wear as large as my Tag Heuer Aquaracer, which is 42mm. It fits my 6.75" wrist very well.

I can't decide if I like the leather strap better than the bracelet. So far, they both work very well. I suspect when it gets hot in Houston, I'll opt for the bracelet.

The GS engineers definitely put a lot of thought into everything about this watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Very very nice! The blue accents on a golden dial really give this model a lil' extra something :-!


----------



## Lilywhite (Aug 10, 2017)

Fantastic looking dial, how is legibility in low light?
Also how easy is the GMT function to operate?
I’d like to add a spring drive to a GS quartz anti-magnetic I acquired last year
and the GMT complication adds a bit of kudos to the watch without being ott.

Enjoy!


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

Lilywhite said:


> Fantastic looking dial, how is legibility in low light?
> Also how easy is the GMT function to operate?
> I'd like to add a spring drive to a GS quartz anti-magnetic I acquired last year
> and the GMT complication adds a bit of kudos to the watch without being ott.
> ...


@Lilywhite, thanks for weighing in.

Low Light
Not that good. With a light dial and silver hands, the contrast, compared to a watch with a black dial and light colored hands, isn't as good. To be fair, however, I didn't buy it for low light functionality.

For low light my tritium watch is best. Tritium is followed by my watches with lume. I have Tags & Omegas with decent lume.

GMT Functionality
Superb! I travel internationally and setting the watch to a new time zone is just a matter of pulling out the crown one click and moving the hour hand to the new zone. The accuracy is not affected as the seconds hand continues to sweep. In general, the GMT functionality suits my needs perfectly.

Overall
The fit and finish of this watch, like all GS', is mesmerizing. The zaratsu finish, strong lines and different moods, depending on the light temperature reflecting off the dial, makes me want to just sit and stare. Also, this is the most comfortable watch I have, particularly with the bracelet.

Finally, I can utilize various straps to suit the occasion. The elegantly styled bracelet is great with suits or business casual. A brown strap works well in a more casual setting with brown or tan color combinations. I love the brown strap with blue jeans, a cream shirt and a brown houndstooth sport coat. While I don't have a black strap yet, I'm planning on purchasing one to pair with a black tie ensemble or a dark suit and tie for a more formal occasion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just so I’m clear on this, does the first crown position move the hour hand (not the 24hr hand) independently? You know, like the Rolex GMT does?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Just so I'm clear on this, does the first crown position move the hour hand (not the 24hr hand) independently? You know, like the Rolex GMT does?


Yes. All GS GMT behave like this. Which is 1st position - wind. 2nd position - change the hour hand independently from minute hand and 24hr hand. 3rd position changes minute and 24hr hand(24hr hand is dependent of minute hand).

Only down side to this setup (like Rolex and Omega) To change the date, you must advance or reverse the 12hr hand to do so. This could take awhile if date is off by say 10 days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eric.nielsen (Sep 12, 2016)

Case finishing looks spectacular - congrats on the amazing watch!


----------



## Magneto (Mar 18, 2018)

capnttom said:


> That's where I purchased the piece, but don't have the time to take a day out of my schedule to travel there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful. So how was the transaction? Did they have the watch in stock and were they responsive to deal with? Thanks.


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

Magneto said:


> Beautiful. So how was the transaction? Did they have the watch in stock and were they responsive to deal with? Thanks.


The transaction was very straightforward and communications was professional. The AD delivered it overnight priority within the quoted timeframe.

It was not in stock. But to be fair, I contacted three ADs and no one had the watch in stock. Of the three, the AD I purchased it from was the most responsive. Dan B responded to my inquiry within 24 hrs, another AD didn't respond at all, and the third AD took 3 days to respond. Guess who got the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briancruz (Sep 22, 2016)

WOW....Just so beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Bterence (Dec 25, 2017)

nice dial.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

That watch would be fire without the ugly tramp-stamp PR indicator.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Big fan of the mechanical GMT with blue hand, the inner “wall” looks more pronounced on this one somehow. As you said it would be an excellent pair with brown straps. Having owned a cream dial watch I found it hard to diversify strap color, would be interested to see other combinations that work!


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

DickoryDoc said:


> That watch would be fire without the ugly tramp-stamp PR indicator.


Seems that the PR complication is controversial with some, but it was a selling point for me. Each to his/her own I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

DYL said:


> Big fan of the mechanical GMT with blue hand, the inner "wall" looks more pronounced on this one somehow. As you said it would be an excellent pair with brown straps. Having owned a cream dial watch I found it hard to diversify strap color, would be interested to see other combinations that work!


I'm anxious to get some kind of black strap for it. I'm eyeballing a combat-straps.com ostrich leg in black to give it a more dress watch look. But I'm open to suggestions! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ticktockluxury015 (Mar 27, 2018)

lovely watch, i would make a plan to get a GS GMT watch


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

What a beautiful piece, I love the detailing on the dial.


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm resurrecting this thread because...WOW...what a beautiful watch. I've been debating between the new Snowflake (SBGA211) and the new 3-hander champagne dial (SBGA373) for my first GS, and then I stumbled on this piece (and subsequently this thread). 

Ummm...yeah. The debate is over. Congratulations, OP. Love it.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

agree. Looking for a GMT and this could be it.


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Wooden_spoon said:


> agree. Looking for a GMT and this could be it.


Made my deposit on Saturday. Can't wait.


----------



## wingwoman (Apr 14, 2017)

Congratulations on the new watch!


----------

